# What enneagram type do your pets have?



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

My hedgehog appears to be a 5, but they're kinda reclusive animals anyway, so it's hard to tell.

Dog 1: 3w2 or 2w3.
Dog 2: sx6w7, noted for her "high masculine energy" (she's my favorite one)
Dog 3: Their boss, sp9w1 who will stabilize any situation.

The horse: 9w8 or 8w9 Doesn't stay with the herd. Kicks any horse who tries to control him. Aloof, affectionate, simple, good with kids.

I don't know if we can classify animals, since we can't sit down with them and objectively ask what they think about themselves and others. But I do know that animals are heavily used in brain-science experiments, largely because their brains function like humans'. We're all animals, technically.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@holyrockthrower

A 9w1 Boss? Only in the non-human world..


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_holyrockthrower_
> 
> A 9w1 Boss? Only in the non-human world..


It's true, though. Because she's the first, and therefore alpha, dog, she just naturally has authority over the others. She isn't aggressive or anything. Just sort of the peacemaker and final arbiter of the others. It's funny to watch, they really are just like people.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> It's true, though. Because she's the first, and therefore alpha, dog, she just naturally has authority over the others. She isn't aggressive or anything. Just sort of the peacemaker and final arbiter of the others. It's funny to watch, they really are just like people.


That reminds me of a horse trainer/writer, Mark Rashid. He writes about/puts into practice the idea of a passive leader instead of an alpha with horses, it's really cool. A horse who is a passive leader leads by example and is trusted, the alpha horse gets to their status through physical domination, and is feared and distrusted.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Cat (really adorable!): Maybe...1w9 (probably a 5 shadow) She's this quiet, shy, bold, smart, prim, self-controlled, reserved, and sweet little cutie, LOL.


----------

